# Divided Sauce Pan



## Temecula1

I have been looking for, but cannot find, a large saucepan divided into two sections. I have found skillets like this but not a large, deep sauce pan. I would like to make spaghetti sauce, for example, with and without mushrooms. If anyone knows a store or manufacturer that offers such a sauce pan I would appreciate hearing from you. Thank you.


----------



## Andy M.

While it wouldn't surprise me to find out there is such a thing, I'd skip it. Seriously, how often would you need a partitioned saucepan?

Make a big pot of sauce then divide the cooked sauce and add mushrooms to one pot and cook it for another 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here is one option.

http://www.amazon.com/TAYAMA-TG-28C-Tayama-Hot-Pot/dp/B000K6LHC4

or maybe these inserts.

Saucepan Separators in saucepans at Lakeland

IMO both of these would create more work than they would save unless you were limited to using one burner/hot plate in a dorm room, on a boat, camping, etc...

Good luck with your search!


----------

